# My Friends Graphic Design Company!



## Nergal (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey guys you should check out my friends graphic design company that hes just starting out on facebook called MichaelisProductions. He's just starting out but hes done an album cover for me (you can find it in requested projects on his page!) and id say he's pretty damn good! Just shoot by and give him a like, if you want work from him message him and say that Zach sent you his way!

MichaelisProductions - Artist - Kirkland, WA | Facebook


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 29, 2012)

Liked, not bad not bad


----------

